# Ramsgate R251 & Calais Cal220 Fishing Vessels



## rossyorks (Sep 30, 2015)

Doing some research on a couple of late 1800's or early 1900's fishing boats in terms of name, dates & type of fishing boat. They both appear in the same picture.

R251 - assume to be from Ramsgate 

CAL220 - assume to be Calais

Any help in identifying these boats would be much appreciated.

Kind Regards

Ross


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

R 251 was the Proceed; built Ramsgate 1907; sold to Lowestoft 1919.
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## rossyorks (Sep 30, 2015)

Many thanks for the info - much appreciated

Kind Regards

Ross


----------

